# cd not mounting



## TCE (Feb 23, 2010)

This is probably one of the most posted questions on the forums. I am a new user of Freebsd, but have been using linux for about 3 years. I will get to the point.  I looked around alot of posts and googled alot, but was only able to get to the point where my removable drives icons show up in the computer folder on my gnome desktop.  Whenever I click on my cdrom icon it gives me a message unable to mount drive no media in drive, even if it contains a usable cd/dvd.  I followed ryous's thread, hal faq, added atapcam_load yes to loader.conf, and followed gnomes guide to automounting devices to no avail.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 23, 2010)

Are you starting Gnome using GDM or are you using startx?

Gnome leans heavily on policykit and GDM will make sure you get a proper session. If you've followed the hal and gnome faq this should work.

Make sure any filesystem you want automatically mounted by Gnome isn't in /etc/fstab.


----------



## TCE (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks sirdice.  I will try that when I get home from work.


----------



## TCE (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks SirDice using the gnome and hal faq did the job.


----------

